
Show HN: UX/UI Designer New Website - lekarma
https://michelbio.com/
======
sixQuarks
I saw this posted on Designer News the other day. At first, I was impressed,
but then somebody in the comments pointed out your inspiration:
[http://www.vanschneider.com](http://www.vanschneider.com)

------
machinelearnt
Hi. One piece of simple feedback. Take the entire webpage and make it smaller,
visually. Right now, the body-font is quite large and puts quite some strain
on the eyes.

~~~
durzagott
I disagree with the text being too large. On my 1080p monitor it looks just
fine.

The two column text is annoying though; I have to scroll down and then up
again.

------
lekarma
Just launched this, after playing with it for a while. Looking for
constructive feedback. Thank you in advance.

------
patrickfl
very well done, really like the layout and overall feel of the navigation,
especially on mobile. I'm not a fan of how contextual the home page feels
especially over the images, I'd maybe try a different homepage layout even.

contact page is sick, congrats on the awesome portfolio.

